# Worried about SLS



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

My luec tad popped his front legs, and they look pitiful. This is my first, so I don't know what they are supposed to look like when they pop. My camera is broke.

Could someone PLEASE post a pic of a leuc tad with front legs popped? I would like to compare it to mine and see if he is normal or has SLS. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a pic of a couple of mine in their morphing box. (Bottom one was a little slow on popping out other arm, but fine now.)


----------



## WntrMute2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't have any pictures but they look fine to me. The legs look the same as most of mine did early on. 
I've raised about a dozen or so all with fine front legs. I think my secret is raising them in aquarium water that is well aged. I set up a large plastic basin, about 5 gallons or so, threw in a few aquatic plants and a few guppies. Some gravel over a shortened undergravel filter and a heater completed the set-up. I then floated the tadpoles in fruit fly containers that had small holes punched in the sides. A few sprigs of a floating aquatic plant was added to each container. That way the biological processed water surrounded and flowed thru the containers. Worked too well, I never lost a tadpole nor had 1 w/SLS. I did have 1 with a huge gas bubble right where a front leg would have popped out. I just left it alone and it turned out fine. I believe the raising the tadpoles in isolated tiny bits of water is not good. No evidence, just MHO


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well the tad has morphed and definitely has SLS. He can't use his front legs at all, and they are so skinny. It's sad. My first froglet. I haven't put him down yet, but I know I need to. I have 3 others in the water. I hope I can save them.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Hope the rest turn out good for you.


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope the rest turn out good for you.


I second that. Also, i have heard that if the water temperature is cooler it may help prevent SLS. Even though this may make it take longer for the tadpoles to morph, it may help avoid SLS. Someone please chime in and correct me if i'm wrong.

-Yidso


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have decided I'm not going to put him down. I am going to wait and see what happens. I was going to do it, but now he is hopping around. One leg works, the other one seems to be deformed. I'm going to let nature take its course and see, so far he hasn't eated anything even though I have fed springtails and FF. He will either make it or not, I can't stand the thought of putting him down. He doesn't seem to be in pain.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

If you're sure one of them is working I'd go ahead and see if he makes it. But if neither is working, then the best thing to do would be put him down, (as much as I hate to say that). Just make sure that at least the one is working, or else he's gonna have problems catching food and will eventually stave to death. 

I found that out from one of my first man creek froglets, I thought if I gave him more time maybe some miracle would happen and the SLS would go away, in the end he starved. Ever since then I don't waste time if I see one with SLS I put them out quick, I figure it's better than starving to death. Good luck, I hope that at least the one leg is good.


----------

